# PH in growing



## raymond (Oct 10, 2020)

EI have a question about the PH in growing media for sowing paphiopedilum and transplanting procorn for me 6.0 to 6.2. It is ok?


----------



## fibre (Oct 26, 2020)

It is said that pH for Paphs should be from 5.5 to 6.0. But I wouldn't be worried about a pH of 6.2.


----------



## Ray (Oct 26, 2020)

My general rule-of-thumb for all orchids is a target of 5.5-6.5, and I honestly don't think a full unit on either side is deadly.


----------

